# Interlocking Crochet STITCH (C)



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

I thought this was SOOOO interesting - - kind of waffle-y...and looks warm, like thermal.

Sorry, no specific pattern, but I believe it can be swatched from the last two rows shown...

Wonder if there's a dishcloth somewhere ???

Prize offered: a ZONK behind Door Number 2 for the first crocheter to figure out the pattern
(Kidding...)


----------



## NJgardengal (Feb 23, 2011)

No prize needed, just happy to help


Basic pattern is 
front post dc THROUGH the opposite color ch 1 space, then ch 1.


Started to write and realized a quick sample would show how it works.

Yeah, what Frica said!


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

NJgardengal said:


> No


"No" - - what ???
__________


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

John Lennon went to an Interactive Art Exhibit by Yoko Ono - - climbed to the top of a tall ladder and looked through a small aperture only to see the word "YES"...

...And the rest is history...

He said his entire life would have been different if he had seen the word "NO"...
__________


----------



## Fricia (Jul 27, 2016)

http://illhookyouup.blogspot.com/2013/08/a-beginners-guide-to-interlock-crochet.html

Is this what you want. Yours is second set of instructions.


----------



## Fricia (Jul 27, 2016)

This one is better


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Fricia said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=lBjwsSMAfXY
> 
> This one is better


While neither link is the same pattern as the photo above, the video is good and seeing the technique is very helpful...thanks.
__________


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

There is _at least_ one book of nothing but interlocking crochet stitches:
https://www.google.ca/search?q=interlocking+crochet&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=OcaiWIOpBpGgjwTA7qzYDQ


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> There is _at least_ one book of nothing but interlocking crochet stitches:
> https://www.google.ca/search?q=interlocking+crochet&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=OcaiWIOpBpGgjwTA7qzYDQ


NO WIRE HANGERS AND NO MORE BOOKS !!! (hahahaha - - thanks anyway)
(hope you saw Mommy Dearest...)
__________


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

KroSha said:


> NO WIRE HANGERS AND NO MORE BOOKS !!! (hahahaha - - thanks anyway)
> (hope you saw Mommy Dearest...)
> __________


I don't think I saw that movie, but I hear you about no more wire hangers. Once the city began collecting recyclable materials, all of mine when bye-bye.

No need to buy any of the books; there are plenty of free patterns on some of those authors' websites. Once you've got the technique down pat, it's easy to carry on without buying a book.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I don't think I saw that movie, but I hear you about no more wire hangers. Once the city began collecting recyclable materials, all of mine when bye-bye.
> 
> No need to buy any of the books; there are plenty of free patterns on some of those authors' websites. Once you've got the technique down pat, it's easy to carry on without buying a book.


HANGERS was about Joan Crawford (as she was eerily played by Faye Dunaway), but books WAS about me...so, thanks for the website tip.
__________


----------



## ChasingRainbows (May 12, 2012)

Tanis Gilk has a website all about interlocking crochet. She also wrote several books about it. The website has a tutorial and free patterns.

https://interlockingcrochet.com


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

I made a blanket in bright, loud colors for my grandgirl using one of the interlocking crochet patterns. I don't remember exactly what it looked like but she loved it. I decided it's not my favorite thing to do but it sure does make some cool looking pieces. Have fun.

Every now and then I need a wire coat hanger. They used to be the best thing to have around for heavy wire. We made berry picking buckets from coffee cans - remember when they were metal??? - and a coat hanger wire handle.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

GrumpyGramma said:


> I made a blanket in bright, loud colors for my grandgirl using one of the interlocking crochet patterns. I don't remember exactly what it looked like but she loved it. I decided it's not my favorite thing to do but it sure does make some cool looking pieces. Have fun.
> 
> Every now and then I need a wire coat hanger. They used to be the best thing to have around for heavy wire. We made berry picking buckets from coffee cans - remember when they were metal??? - and a coat hanger wire handle.


And in the old days, you could straighten them out and use them to "break in" when you locked yourself out of the car...

Oooh ooooh - - and to roast hot dogs and toast marshmallows !!!
__________


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)




----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

KroSha said:


> And in the old days, you could straighten them out and use them to "break in" when you locked yourself out of the car...
> 
> Oooh ooooh - - and to roast hot dogs and toast marshmallows !!!
> __________


Yeah, those things too. Those were the days when kids could be trusted to handle a coathanger wire without doing themselves damage too. We did all kinds of things that kids can't do anymore.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

GrumpyGramma said:


> Yeah, those things too. Those were the days when kids could be trusted to handle a coathanger wire without doing themselves damage too. We did all kinds of things that kids can't do anymore.


So true - - even some things as simple as going trick-or-treating without an adult, riding one's bike to a park 6 blocks away from home or going to a slumber party...stuff I wouldn't let children do unsupervised anymore.
__________


----------



## chemknitter (Feb 5, 2014)

Still get wire hangers from the dry cleaner (not that I have much that needs to be dry-cleaned). And, those wire hangers can still come in handy. Used one the other day to make a holder for the roll of little plastic bags I put in my pocket when I take the dog for walks. The roll now hangs on the same hook as the leash and I am not as likely to forget the bags. (Very embarrassing to forget the bags)


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

KroSha said:


> And in the old days, you could straighten them out and use them to "break in" when you locked yourself out of the car...
> 
> Oooh ooooh - - and to roast hot dogs and toast marshmallows !!!
> __________


I got to be expert at unlocking the door of our VW Beetle. The worst time it happened was parked in a snowstorm and all three extant keys sitting on the passenger seat mocking me. I had to go back into the store - not a clothing or dry-cleaners either - and beg for a wire hanger to unlock it. It was also the last time I managed to lock myself out of the car. Since then, my car key hangs around my neck, just like a seven-year-old latch-key child's house key. :sm12:


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I got to be expert at unlocking the door of our VW Beetle. The worst time it happened was parked in a snowstorm and all three extant keys sitting on the passenger seat mocking me. I had to go back into the store - not a clothing or dry-cleaners either - and beg for a wire hanger to unlock it. It was also the last time I managed to lock myself out of the car. Since then, my car key hangs around my neck, just like a seven-year-old latch-key child's house key. :sm12:


Cute mental image !!!
Hahahahaha...
__________


----------



## HollyK (May 23, 2012)

I really would like to find this actual pattern


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

HollyK said:


> I really would like to find this actual pattern


Have you explored the links already provided?
Have you investigated what's available on Ravelry? http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#craft=crochet&query=interlocking&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=best

The basic technique isn't all that difficult.


----------



## HollyK (May 23, 2012)

I have. But this picture looks a little different. Maybe just because it's ch.2 and 2dch?


----------



## tatonkawoman (Nov 1, 2016)

I use the wire hangers to hold my paint bucket to the ladder when painting a building.


----------

